

Deriving the Y Combinator in Ruby (keynote presentation from RubyConf) - gwright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs

======
gwright
A fascinating example of higher-order function refactoring in Ruby leading to
the derivation of the Y Combinator.

I was really impressed at how smoothly the live coding portion of the
presentation proceeded despite the complexity of the material being presented.

